# Spent some time making boards yesterday



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2015)

Weather and three people's schedules cooperated yesterday so I finished up a bit of milling for a buddy. He ended up with 5 more 7x7 timbers out of some smallish cherry trees and a few boards (a few weeks ago we milled 10 larger cherry trees into more timbers and a big pile of 4/4 lumber) and then in exchange for the cherry trees we milled up a bunch of pine trees that had been down 5-6 years into a pile of 2x4's and 2x6's for the guy whose property the trees came from so he can build a shed. Was pretty much at the limits of my mill and oh how I wish I had a bigger one as there are still some trees in the 25-30 inch diameter range I'd have liked to cut up......

I'm still not sure if I know what the heck I'm doing but I still have all my fingers, haven't broken any blades yet and the boards are coming out straight so........

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 15


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 2, 2015)

lookin good colin  love wackin and stackin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2015)

Millin like a villain. You do that in the winter you'll be a millin and chillin like a villain. Looks good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Millin like a villain. You do that in the winter you'll be a millin and chillin like a villain. Looks good!



In the next week or two if I can fit it in I have a pile of maple logs that were cut 6-8 years ago and left to lay in a nice shady spot on some wet ground to cut into 4/4 boards. When we cut them into 8 foot lengths there is nice black line spalt running all through them. We've been using a buddy's greenhouse as a solar kiln to dry stuff out lately. I'm thinking about buying one myself and putting it out behind my shop. can use in the spring for plants and the rest of the time to dry stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks good Colin! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like you are doing a fine job and having fun Plus 1 for having all your fingers.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 2, 2015)

Consider me jealous!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 2, 2015)

Way to go Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2015)

So rewarding to turn trees into lumber! Sounds like you have a nice variety of wood to work with. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> So rewarding to turn trees into lumber! Sounds like you have a nice variety of wood to work with. Chuck



It's been pretty nice, now I can take all those free logs I used to pass up. I did pass on a nice honey locus log the other day from a neighbor's yard though. The metal detector went nuts in several spots on it. I'm thinking my next milling purchase will be a CSM so I can slab off the sides on some of the larger logs to get them on my little mill......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 2, 2015)

Lucky dog ! Very cool !


----------



## justallan (Aug 3, 2015)

Very cool. I need to make the time and dig up the energy to go saw a bunch of pine for folks. Everyone is wanting boards this time of year.


----------



## brown down (Aug 5, 2015)

nice timber and nice tractor! how do you lift the logs onto the mill? hydraulic lift on the one side?


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Aug 30, 2016)

Aside from the fact that I'm jealous about the mill, let me just be the first one to say on this thread (I know it's an older thread), NICE DOG! I own two English setters and can't imagine ever not having one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

Bill Ragosta said:


> Aside from the fact that I'm jealous about the mill, let me just be the first one to say on this thread (I know it's an older thread), NICE DOG! I own two English setters and can't imagine ever not having one.



Those are two of the stupidest dogs 

They belong to my buddy. They're both fun but like to be underfoot.


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Aug 30, 2016)

OOOOHH, them's fightin' words. They wouldn't be underfoot if there were any grouse around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

